# Men's Rafting Nationals?



## mr.blunts (May 6, 2008)

So what was the story with the outcome of the mens national raft race this year?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

It was held june 21-22 at Royal Gorge...Behind the 8 Ball (Timberline Tours w/ one lakota) is the usual mens champion. Red Lady is comprised of Buena Vista and Vail girls ?)

""A big congrats to all the racers that participated in the 2-day USRA National’s Race during the Royal Gorge Whitewater festival last weekend! After the 4 events (Time Trial, Downriver, Head to Head, and Slalom), Behind the 8-ball Men’s and Red Lady Raft Racing Women’s teams came out on top. Details of the racing and event photos to come! ""


----------

